# Getting javascript errors when editing posts



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

This week I started getting a javascript error whenever I attempt to edit and save existing post using the quick editor funtion. I have to "go advanced" to save an edited post.

The error is related to the urchinTracker function for Google Analytics. For some reason, the function cannot be found. I did a little research, and it seems the issue may be due to Google havening an error on their side.

I'm no javascript programmer, but I did find a developer blog that suggested adding the following code to your javascript, to check for the existence of the urchinTracker object prior to its execution.

if(urchinTracker)
urchinTracker();

Could someone please look into this? I'm sure I'm not the only one getting the js error. Thanks!

<test edit after Harri's reply>

<test edit 2>

<test edit 3>


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

I will make sure that Harri gets mention of this. I don't have the necessary privileges to do anything with that actual hard code of the site.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I could not reproduce the problem by posting a quick reply to this.

I will look into this isn more details, though.
Has anyone else seen the problem described by mlscnr?

TEST


----------



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

Harri - looks like the issue is with the javascript settings in my browser. Thanks for the reply.

<edit> It was definitely just me. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

